# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Semmering 24 - Team gesucht

## Tridente

Hallo zusammen, suche noch ein Plätzchen in einem Team :-)
Gruss Tridente

----------


## mariolino

Hi, ein Freund und ich suchen auch noch 2 Fahrer um in einem 4er Team starten zu können. Also wenn du noch Interesse hast, könnten wir uns zusammentun?
lg

----------


## Tridente

Ja gern, wie kommen wir zusammen? Hast du eine email? Pm gibts offenbar im forum nicht (oder ich bin zu doof dafür...? Lg

----------


## mariolino

du hast eine PN von mir bekommen  :Wink:

----------


## Tridente

So- um keinen neuen Fred zu starten...ein Platz für unser Team ist noch frei, ein Fahrer wird noch gesucht!!

----------

